# 1. Fenster fullscreen 2. Fenster feste Größe wie zentrieren?



## b-grafik (25. Okt 2004)

Hallo an alle!

Bin neu hier und auch in der Welt von Java. Habe ein Problem dass ich leider nicht gelöst bekomme ohne eure Hilfe. Mein Problem ist folgendes: Be meiner Seite soll sich nach Eingabe der Adresse das Fenster automatisch auf fullscreen vergrößern (habe ich hinbekommen). Dieses Fenster soll dann ein neues Fenster aufrufen das feste Werte hat (hab ich auch hinbekommen). Allerdings soll sich dieses Fenster immer zentriert auf dem Monitor, egal welche Monitorgröße der User hat, öffnen. Habe schon zig scripts gelesen und probiert aber hat gar nix geklappt. Zur Veranschaulichung habe ich mal den Quelltext des Startfensters rauskopiert. Kann ir jemand helfen was und wo ich in den Quelltext eingeben muß?




<html>

	<head>

				<script type="text/javascript">
fenster = window.open("index.html","fenster"," width=800,height=600,left=200,top=200,toolbar=no,status=no,resizable=no,");
fenster.focus();
</script>





		<title>Willkommen bei beckgrafik</title>

	</head>

	<body bgcolor="#bea38f" 

<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
<!--
if (document.layers){
var breite=screen.availWidth-1;
var hoehe=screen.availHeight-1;}
else{
var breite=screen.availWidth-2;
var hoehe=screen.availHeight;}
self.resizeTo(breite,hoehe);
self.moveTo(0,0);
//-->
</script>



	</body>

</html>


----------



## Roar (25. Okt 2004)

b-grafik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin neu hier und auch in der Welt von Java.



nö du hast keien ahnung was java ist 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Heiko (26. Okt 2004)

Du arbeitest mit JavaScript.

Gute Hilfe findest du in selfhtml.org Ansonsten gib mal bei google "JavaScript Forum" ein dann findest du weitere Hilfe.


----------

